# Houston, TX - d20 Mod on Friday



## Mark Chance (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello!

I'm looking to restart my Friday night group beginning Friday, April 20. We play from 6:00 p.m. until about midnight every other Friday. The game will be *d20 Modern* with few modifications, most of these being specific to the custom setting which takes ordinary folks and thrusts them very much against their will into extraordinary circumstances.

I am looking for a few players who can regularly show up on time. No rules lawyers. No know-it-alls. No children (defined by me as anyone under the age of 21). I'm a teacher, and by Friday evening, I've no patience left for young'uns.

My game style is not unduly serious. We game to have fun, not immerse ourselves in method acting silliness. I'm a GM, not a Storyteller, and I like players, not overwrought thespians.

There's no smoking in my house. I have a cat, so if you're allergic, you're now forewarned. Moderate social drinking is acceptable. I have a wife and two children, none of whom tend to be bothersome, but it does mean you have to watch your language, especially as it relates to the Second Commandment.

Interested? Email me at mchance3 at houston dot rr dot com.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 30, 2007)

I've had one reply so far, which means there is still room for players in this not-to-be-missed d20 Modern experience!



If you're interested, email me at houston dot rr dot com.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm up to three players, and am willing to take up to two more. Also, the campaign specifics have become more specific. The homebrew campaign model is _Stalking the Night_, a features the heroes as ace reporters working for an Internet tabloid that reports on such staples of bigfoot sightings, alien abductions, and weird cults.

And, of course, the tabloid's stories are actually true.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 18, 2007)

The _Stalking the Night_ campaign is just about ready to start. I'd still like to launch this Friday, April 20, and I still have room for a player or two. If you live in Houston, Texas, and would like to play, jet an email to mchance3 at houston dot rr dot com. If you'd like to see the campaign's introductory PDF, click here. (It's a zipped PDF file, BTW.)


----------

